
The IRS Has Come Knocking at Bitcoin's Door - joeyespo
https://gizmodo.com/the-irs-has-come-knocking-at-bitcoins-door-1820877550
======
mirimir
This is not at all surprising. I mean, one of IRS' jobs is verifying that
people pay their taxes. And they can't do that without access to financial
records.

~~~
pc2g4d
Exactly my thoughts. The expectations regarding taxation of virtual currencies
have been known for years---they're just getting around to enforcing it.

------
pacomerh
This was very much expected, Coinbase asks for your legal info for this same
reason.

